# 20 gln long 30x12



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all here is a pic of my just retired 20 gallon long, this tank was light by a Hagen glo 2 x24 watt T5 HO, fertilized using the EI method pressurized CO2 injected with Fluval plant stratum which was introduced into the tank in Feb. 2011 picture was taken in Sept. 2011.
I just closed this tank down just over 1 week ago & transfered the Fluval Plant Stratum over to a new build ( 60x40x40 star fire from Aquainspiration)
Regards


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

tranquil and wonderful dude.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That's awesome charlie. I'd love to have a few of thsoe plants for my own tank. Whats in the back left and right?

I have some 20 gallon longs witht he same setups as yours, light and co2, with EI dosing.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys
The back left is Tonina Belem & right is Eriocaulon Setaceum, i got them both from Menagerie.


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> Thanks guys
> The back left is Tonina Belem & right is Eriocaulon Setaceum, i got them both from Menagerie.


Were those plants special ordered? I talked to the guys working at Menagerie and he said that Erios and Tonias melt too fast in their tanks for them to order in on a regular shipment... so they have to be special ordered

Sweet tank btw! Looking fwd to your next scape.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Otaku said:


> Were those plants special ordered? I talked to the guys working at Menagerie and he said that Erios and Tonias melt too fast in their tanks for them to order in on a regular shipment... so they have to be special ordered
> 
> Sweet tank btw! Looking fwd to your next scape.


No , we were visiting the store among others & saw 2 pot of each in one of the tanks,this was some time ago, they were a bit on the ragged side but took the chance on them.

Thanks for the comment on the tank, i have a couple more pics of other tanks that i just recently tore down to make room for 2 new tanks.
Regards


----------

